# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Tell me how to fix my MIDI files

## Lëzen

So here's the scoop. I've got a midi program which I regularly use to compose and arrange my music. When I've got a midi file open in the program, it'll play just fine...via the program.

But when I try to open said file in any conventional media player (Windows Media Player, Quicktime, Winamp, etc.), the file won't play.

So, I did some research and found some info I thought would be helpful:





> It seems like this is because there is extra info at the end of the file (which some players don't like). From Apple's support pages:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I can't give instructions for fixing the error because what I fixed was 
> not any MIDI file; I fixed the program I wrote that generated the flawed 
> ...



 That was when I realized something. I commonly import these midi files into PowerTab editor (as to generate guitar tabs), and I always get a message that says there is extra info at the end of the file.

Seemed promising, so even though I know next to nothing about hex editing, I gave it a shot. But what I discovered was this: 



That's right, there's no extra info at the end. So whaddafuxup?

Now, I DID find SOMETHING that looks like it shouldn't be there, only it's at the beginning:



And to FURTHER complicate things, even when I try deleting the info I THINK shouldn't be there, the file will only save as a "File". Not a midi file, just a "File". Meaning I wouldn't even be able to play it and see if my changes worked, anyway.

WHAT DO I DO? HALP, BITCHES, HALP!

EDIT: Someone can move this to Tech Talk if they think it'll give me a better chance of getting some help.

----------


## slash112

Wow... complicated stuff, I know nothing about this. I think you are right though, Tech Talk would be a perfect place for this, there is bound to be one of the tech talk regulars that know about it.

----------


## slash112

Sorry, I'm just bumping this, because it is likely nobody noticed it was moved here, and it is possible someone has an answer.

----------


## Kangaxx

Well, it's very hard for bitches to halp. It's nearly impossible to figure out, unless somebody has had the same problem. The thing is, we (at least me) can't figure shit out if we can't see how it actually works.
Though i have a few possible ways:
1. It is possible to change format of the file without actually changing some information:
My Computer -> Tools -> Folder Options -> View -> Uncheck "Hide extensions for known file types".
Now go to your "file" and rename it to whatever.midi (not sure if it can work).
2. In your 2nd picture "Device = General.mdv" i'm guessing that General might of been the file name, so for some unknown reason the program is treating it as .mdv which is clearly an unknown file type even to Wikipedia. Try changing it to .midi (If the hex editor is good it might allow to edit it through text, if not you're screwed and you'll have to learn hex editing).
Good luck bish.

----------


## LucidPower

i did compter science at uni but i think its impossible to figure out:/

----------


## Lëzen

> Well, it's very hard for bitches to halp. It's nearly impossible to figure out, unless somebody has had the same problem. The thing is, we (at least me) can't figure shit out if we can't see how it actually works.
> Though i have a few possible ways:
> 1. It is possible to change format of the file without actually changing some information:
> My Computer -> Tools -> Folder Options -> View -> Uncheck "Hide extensions for known file types".
> Now go to your "file" and rename it to whatever.midi (not sure if it can work).
> 2. In your 2nd picture "Device = General.mdv" i'm guessing that General might of been the file name, so for some unknown reason the program is treating it as .mdv which is clearly an unknown file type even to Wikipedia. Try changing it to .midi (If the hex editor is good it might allow to edit it through text, if not you're screwed and you'll have to learn hex editing).
> Good luck bish.



Tried all of that, none of it had any effect.

I had a wild idea: Download a fresh MIDI off ze interwebs that _does_ work just fine in other media players; open it up in my MIDI program and save a duplicate; compare the hex code for the two files and see what doesn't belong.

What I discovered was that hardly any of the hex code of the original file matched the code of the file saved through my program. So, I pretty much just said "Fuck it" and am about to pirate me a version of Sibelius, which in theory is far superior to what I've been using anyway.

Thanks anyway for ze halps.

----------

